# The result's are in!



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2012)

So I have great climber's that love their MS200T's.
They don't know I have some in a box in the office.
Even though we are using synthetic mix, their saw's will eventually need to be replaced.
Several month's months ago, I replaced a climber's 200 for a 201.
He did not like it. He said it is ok for light trimming.
Well, today he used the new Echo CS355T. He loved it.
After lunch, I gave it to another climber. He loved it.
Of 6 climber's that tried it, all 6 want this saw instead of the 201.
So, Any of you guy's try one?
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Nov 2, 2012)

No, not yet. 

But if you want to unload those 201's cheap, let me know


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 2, 2012)

so each just ran for a small amount of time??? my 200 is ready to retire, and i don't think i can wait on a t540 and the 330's and 360's just won't do it for me well they will but i just like a little more power...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2012)

squad143 said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> But if you want to unload those 201's cheap, let me know



Squad, I aint got no 201's.,, I got 200T's in a box.
Jeff:msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2012)

pro94lt said:


> so each just ran for a small amount of time??? my 200 is ready to retire, and i don't think i can wait on a t540 and the 330's and 360's just won't do it for me well they will but i just like a little more power...



You will not be disappointed with this saw!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2012)

pro94lt said:


> so each just ran for a small amount of time??? my 200 is ready to retire, and i don't think i can wait on a t540 and the 330's and 360's just won't do it for me well they will but i just like a little more power...



Big Aleppo pines, removal's. Good saw!
Jeff


----------



## formationrx (Nov 2, 2012)

*results r in...*

so soon?:msp_unsure:
wonder how that saw will be running 1/2 a year from now??... 
hey... i know... why dont you tell us?:msp_w00t:


----------



## imagineero (Nov 3, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Squad, I aint got no 201's.,, I got 200T's in a box.
> Jeff



Well, I'm not a fussy man. If that's all you got, I'll take 'em. Your climbers prefering the echo and all....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

formationrx said:


> so soon?:msp_unsure:
> wonder how that saw will be running 1/2 a year from now??...
> hey... i know... why dont you tell us?:msp_w00t:



Like trash , that's how they will be running after the first time they take a hard bump , or get left in the truck to often laying on there sides ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys I'll be the first to say the 330 and 360t is and will always be a backup saw, their a little under powered their plastics seems hard but their durability imho is good and they do start easy. Lets give em some time and if my 200 lays down today what are my options? Hey give it to echo their trying for what it's worth... oh i don't like echos either.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 3, 2012)

I wonder what the difference is between the 355t and the 360t? The 360t has 36.3cc and the 355t has 35.8.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been looking for a new saw and really didnt want to spend 600 on a saw I wont be happy with. I just talked to a echo dealer here and he said he can order me one monday for 425.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 3, 2012)

formationrx said:


> so soon?:msp_unsure:
> wonder how that saw will be running 1/2 a year from now??...
> hey... i know... why dont you tell us?:msp_w00t:



I'm sure the 201t will be running better than the echo and better than it was when it was new. Gotta break em in!


----------



## squad143 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have 2 200's and one 330 that I bought for a back-up for the 020 that I once owned. The echo never gets used in the trees anymore. Occasionally sits near the chipper if I'm running 2 crews. 

From what I understand the 201's are not too bad once they're broken in. Even great once modded.

Hopefully by the time one of my 200's pack it in, the longivity question of the 335t will have been answered.:msp_biggrin:

Come on Jeff, I know you have at least one 201.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 3, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Come on Jeff, I know you have at least one 201.



LOL!, We have about 18 200T's and one 201T. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 3, 2012)

I am not suprised that guys could choose the 355 (or 360t) over the 201.

The 360t here is about 800 US dollars less than the price of the ms200/ms201

We run both 360t's and MS200's. 

One of my guys who is hardest and roughest on saws, I gave a second hand 360t 2 years ago. 
The muffler has rattled loose twice. hes been through a handful of chains and a bar. It has not required any parts. 

The guy he works around mostly in the same time with his MS200 has been through starter cords, starter recoil, clutch springs, chain break handle, a carb, a kit, an oil cap, and a AV mount. When his saw goes down he grabs the other guys echo and uses that.

I started in trees using 3400 echos. They were good saws. Rugged and dependable. They were the toyota camry to the Stihls BMW. Now the the 360 and 355 its getting closer to being lexus's, and the stihls not getting better, I can see echo making some real inroads with guys who buy based on cost and performance, not just because of brand loyalty.

Dont get me wrong, I love my MS200's, we have about a dozen of them (including one still in its box) but if Im looking at new top handles to replace my MS200t's, the echos are looking better and better.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 4, 2012)

I have nothen to say but good things about my echo 330, now that it's dialed in. A bigger, stronger,more powerfull top handled echo, especially, if built professional grade could be a game changer. That being said I just got a brand new 201t yesterday. Going to do a muffler mod and see if I can figure out how to advance the timing, suppose to really bring out the power on these saws to equal a 200t.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 4, 2012)

My local stihl dealer just lost their stihl license. It was a pretty big store, but they were also selling competing products and stihl didn't like it so they didn't renew their dealership and instead gave it to someone else. The going rate for a 200T in aus was $1549, when the 201T came out it was $1299. When the dealer lost their license, they were left with a bunch of saws and other gear that stihl wouldnt take back. They sold most of it pretty quick but were left holding a dozen 201t's for months. Nobody wanted them. They finally decided to cut their losses, since they weren't a stihl dealer anymore there was nothing to stop them discounting, so they sent out text messages to all the tree companies;

'red hot special! 201T $998 while stocks last'

I couldn't resist and had to give them a call.... They were real excited that I was calling up to ask about the special. But they got kind of confused when I asked them whether they would be paying me by cash or cheque. The penny dropped eventually.

Shaun


----------



## Damie236 (Feb 28, 2013)

I used my ECHO CS355T for the first time today on a job. I used it with the 16"bar and to be honest it performed way beyond my expectations. I knew it was supposed to be a really good saw but it's really nothing short of the perfect top handle for a pro. Most saws start easy these days but this one takes the cake and that new palm rest feature should be standard on all top handles, cutting with this saw up in the canopy is as easy as writing your own name with a ball ink pen. I recommend this saw to anyone who's serious about their work and need a saw they can depend on, The price is right too without compromising ergonomics, power and durability. So ask yourself this question why pay more for less?:msp_confused:


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm tempted


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 5, 2013)

so update us on these 355t's


----------



## Damie236 (Mar 19, 2013)

(CS-355T) I'm Damian and I approve this saw!!


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 19, 2013)

My muff and carb modded out of the box 201T runs the balls. I know one shouldn't have to do any mods to a saw to get it to run "right", but I am happy with the 101T especially that I paid $350 for mine..


----------



## ClimbMIT (Mar 19, 2013)

I am very glad to hear this. I am just getting back in the game and have been using my Stihl 192tc for evrything pushing it beyond where it should be pushed. I didn't want to buy a brand new 201t and then have to mod it. I think I will be checking with my local Echo dealer who I like allot better than the 2 nearest Stihl dealers. Right now back up is Silky!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2013)

My 355T should be in today hopefully:msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2013)

Here she is
View attachment 286901

I didn't run it yet and the guard on the end is going in the trash.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Mar 26, 2013)

At least they finally put a real start stop switch on.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2013)

I just ran it through some wood and i have to agree with the others, this little saw is impressive and is way better than my 201T was out of the box, while it doesn't have the power my 201 has that Brad modded this little saw deserves some respect for sure. If i had to pick between my modded 201 for $650 and this Echo for $430 i would save myself $220 and buy the Echo.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff what chain are you guys running? The one on there now is pathetic


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 26, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Jeff what chain are you guys running? The one on there now is pathetic



Not the one that came with it. Believe it or not, use the same chain you would use on a 200T,,except I went 16". Yellow.
View attachment 286943

Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks i picked up a couple this morning. I used to use PMC until they quit making it and they came out with the PS3 but that doesn't come in 52dl. I guess Stihl is making PM chain again?? my dealer has it in stock.


----------



## Damie236 (May 21, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Jeff what chain are you guys running? The one on there now is pathetic



Dump that chain and put on some Oregon 91VXL


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 21, 2013)

Damie236 said:


> Dump that chain and put on some Oregon 91VXL



I went with Stihl PM, because i can't use the PS3 on the Echo. That stock chain came off before the saw ever touched wood.


----------



## beastmaster (May 22, 2013)

I wonder how the echo 355T would run after gutting the muffler and pulling out the carb limiters? I did that to my echo 330 and it really increased the power, By maybe 30%. The Boss told me specifically,"don't mess the the new 355T while its under warranty." But it's so tempting.


----------



## daytondedrick (May 24, 2013)

Hey Jeff wanna sell one of those 200s?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 24, 2013)

daytondedrick said:


> Hey Jeff wanna sell one of those 200s?



Why would I do that? What could happen that makes me say,"Hey, I need to sell saw",? 
I suppose you are joking. :msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 24, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> I wonder how the echo 355T would run after gutting the muffler and pulling out the carb limiters? I did that to my echo 330 and it really increased the power, By maybe 30%. The Boss told me specifically,"don't mess the the new 355T while its under warranty." But it's so tempting.



Didn't Randy post a thread on it??


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 24, 2013)

Do people really sell 200's?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 24, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Do people really sell 200's?



Crack head's?,,,,thieves,?,,,,,ex-wife?
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 24, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Crack head's?,,,,thieves,?,,,,,ex-wife?
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Ok you win:msp_mellow:


----------



## beastmaster (May 25, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Crack head's?,,,,thieves,?,,,,,ex-wife?
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



So is that a no?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 25, 2013)

I just brought 2 ms200t's brand new, old stock, cost what americans pay for 2 201's but IMHO its a freaking BARGIN for each


----------



## daytondedrick (May 26, 2013)

I know I know, but you can't blame me for trying. I fear I may never own one. NIB too!! DANG!


----------



## k5alive (May 26, 2013)

A new back up saw would be nice, i wonder how one of these echos would compare to a 192t?


----------



## ozzy42 (May 26, 2013)

A bit off topic ,but. I was in an ace hardmware the other day getting a tube for the log dolly tire.They had some stihl saws in the same aisle and was surpised to see they carried bot the 192 and 201's but also had a little bitty TH saw .Think it was 150 or 151 or something.Looked like a shrunken 192. Anyone heard about this?Is stihl going to go down the ''wild thingy '' road?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 26, 2013)

k5alive said:


> A new back up saw would be nice, i wonder how one of these echos would compare to a 192t?



The 192T is not even comparable to the Echo 355T not even close


----------



## beastmaster (May 26, 2013)

ozzy42 said:


> A bit off topic ,but. I was in an ace hardmware the other day getting a tube for the log dolly tire.They had some stihl saws in the same aisle and was surpised to see they carried bot the 192 and 201's but also had a little bitty TH saw .Think it was 150 or 151 or something.Looked like a shrunken 192. Anyone heard about this?Is stihl going to go down the ''wild thingy '' road?



Place I work bought a sthil 150. It is a little sucker, but has a lot of power for its size. It comes with a narrow bar and tiny low profile chain. Iv'e used it a few times. Its like a motorized hand saw. Groundmen love it for some reason. If all you did was small fruit trees and hedges, it would be the perfect saw.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 26, 2013)

I got to check one out,,interesting saw,magnesium and 23cc,,,,,$430.00
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42 (May 27, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> Place I work bought a sthil 150. It is a little sucker, but has a lot of power for its size. It comes with a narrow bar and tiny low profile chain. Iv'e used it a few times. Its like a motorized hand saw. Groundmen love it for some reason. If all you did was small fruit trees and hedges, it would be the perfect saw.





jefflovstrom said:


> I got to check one out,,interesting saw,magnesium and 23cc,,,,,$430.00
> Jeff




Thanks guys . I guess at that price I will never use one to find out for me self.
Too much denaro for a toy.


----------



## climberjones (May 27, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got to check one out,,interesting saw,magnesium and 23cc,,,,,$430.00
> Jeff


I had a echo 300 that i wouldnt sale for anything but after many years i finally had to shoot it, it was a sad day but i went out and bought a 330 expecting it to be as well built!WRONG got it pinched in a 2 inch sapling barely tugged on it and snapped the top handle loose from the body of the saw, called echo they basically called me a liar and that was the end of that! went to stihl every since. That little motor on the 330 sure ran good though its a shame the body wasn't tougher!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

I want to race a MS 150T with my Silky Zübat or Sugoi.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

